# Knetworkmanager: unable to connect anything but eth0 (wired)

## Martux

Hi!

Using KDE-4.5.4 and knetworkmanager-4.4.0_p20101012.

I am absolutely unable to start any network service (wlan, mobile broadband) other than eth0  :Sad: 

If I click on "edit connection" I cannot change "system" connection to anything but eth0.

As root I can connect to wlan0 and mobile broadband, but also CANNOT change the system interface.

This is my /etc/conf.d/net so far:

```

#Generated by NetworkManager

###### Global Configuration ######

###### Connection Configuration ######

#----------------------------------

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

enable_ipv6_eth0="false"

modules_eth0="dhcpcd"

auto_eth0="true"

```

What the heck do I have to do to get the wlan0 as default interface and to be able to connect to connections as a user?

----------

## Voltago

Hey! Did you try knetworkmanager-9999? I've been using it for the last month or so (along with the unstable networkmanager and modemmanager versions), and I can use WiFi and Broadband with zero configuration effort on my side... (apart from choosing provider, WiFi network and such)

----------

## Martux

Sounds good  :Smile:  Whrer do I get it?

----------

## Voltago

It's in the kde overlay. Also, be sure to build with consolekit and policykit support.

----------

## Martux

Modemmanager & Networkmanager are ~amd64 too.

Knetworkmanager-9999 wants to install an impressive amount of packages:

```

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-digest-base-1.16  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.36  143 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/YAML-Tiny-1.44  41 kB

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Test-Harness-3.22  286 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Package-Constants-0.02  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Compress-Raw-Bzip2-2.030  122 kB

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.030  216 kB

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Scalar-List-Utils-1.23  29 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-IO-Zlib-1.10  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.27.03  30 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-libnet-1.22  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/MIME-Base64-3.13  18 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Scalar-List-Utils-1.23  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.27.03  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Digest-SHA1-2.13  39 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Test-Harness-3.22  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Compress-Raw-Bzip2-2.030  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.030  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Digest-MD5-2.51  45 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-MIME-Base64-3.13  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/URI-1.55  79 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-1.35  USE="-idn" 67 kB

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/IO-Compress-2.030  208 kB

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/ExtUtils-ParseXS-2.22.06  40 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Digest-MD5-2.51  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/apr-1.4.2  USE="urandom -doc -older-kernels-compatibility" 749 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/neon-0.29.5  USE="nls ssl zlib -doc -expat -gnutls -kerberos -libproxy -pkcs11" LINGUAS="de -cs -fr -ja -nn -pl -ru -tr -zh_CN" 864 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Net-SMTP-SSL-1.01  2 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Digest-HMAC-1.02  7 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-IO-Compress-2.030  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-ExtUtils-ParseXS-2.22.06  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/apr-util-1.3.10  USE="berkdb gdbm mysql -doc -freetds -ldap -odbc -postgres -sqlite -sqlite3" 594 kB                                                                                               

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Authen-SASL-2.15  USE="-kerberos" 44 kB

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Archive-Tar-1.72  55 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Archive-Tar-1.72  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] perl-core/Module-Build-0.36.07  291 kB

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Module-Build-0.36.07  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Error-0.17.016  USE="-test" 21 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-vcs/git-1.7.3.4-r1  USE="bash-completion blksha1 curl iconv perl threads webdav -cgi -cvs -doc -emacs -gtk (-ppcsha1) -subversion -tk -xinetd" 2,862 kB                                                 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-vcs/subversion-1.6.15  USE="bash-completion berkdb dso java kde nls perl python webdav-neon -apache2 -ctypes-python -debug -doc -emacs -extras -gnome-keyring -ruby -sasl -test -vim-syntax -webdav-serf" 5,386 kB

[ebuild     U ] kde-misc/knetworkmanager-9999 [4.4.0_p20101012] USE="consolekit networkmanager (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) -wicd" 0 kB

```

There must be another way to allow non-root users to make a connection...

----------

## Voltago

It's weird that subversion gets pulled in when the source code is in a git repository... anyway, did you build your knetworkmanager version with consolekit and policykit support?

----------

## Martux

Yeah, I did rebuild it with that support and manually emerged policykit. Polkit was already installed as dependency of something.

```

kde-misc/knetworkmanager-4.4.0_p20101012 USE="consolekit networkmanager (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal) -wicd

```

It keeps me thinking if there is not another gui for managing network connections?

I just saw knetworkmanager in Mint and immediately liked it but I am not fixated to it.

Maybe it is a solution to setup my wlan manually in /etc/conf.d/net?

----------

